# xbox games on xbox 360



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i've just won toca race driver 2 on ebay but have just noticed it's for the xbox not the xbox 360 

will it still work and if it does will it be any different to the 360 version 

thanks


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

check on the xbox.com website - it will tell you there mate.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nope it's not :wall:

i've just contacted the sellor

asking if he will undo the purchase but also offering to buy it if he wants but as i won it for 99p i don't realy mind either way,

at worst i'll pay for it and just say he can keep it anyways 


well it'll teach me to look properly before bidding next time


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> nope it's not :wall:
> 
> i've just contacted the sellor
> 
> ...


For 99p its worth keeping.A mate I went to school with recently sold a Sega Saturn (remember those) with 10 games for £300 to a collector.Obviously cost more than that new but its still an outdated old worthless console.
You never know,thats why Ive kept my megadrive lol


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

lol thanks mate,

i still have my mega drive too :thumb:


----------

